# Weather summer 2010



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anybody know what the forecast is for this summer (in Spain)??
I'd like to know
A - Is summer ever going to get here?
B - Is it going to be a hot summer in general or a whishy washy Brit type summer?
C - What kind of temperatures are predicted?

My own prediction after the winter that we had, and the spring that we're having was that the summer was going to be boiling, but I'm not so sure now. Madrid is still in the shadow of dark menacing skies and frankly cold temperatures for this time of the year.

PS I do know that it's not summer officially, but as near as damn it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

It's summer here already* 


















*if you're looking at this in the evening it won't be as that's a live picture!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Summer will be with you soon enough and then we can hear all the complaints about how it's too hot lol. Hey Andy, how did you manage to get the live feed on here and how often does it update? if at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

It's just a webcam image from a bloke down the road, it updates every minute but obviously on here you'd need to hit f5/refresh to see that happen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I had heard predictions that it was going to be hotter this year - and I thought so too


now I'm not so sure


a friend of mine who has a holiday place in Denia is over from the UK at the mo - we just had a coffee on the seafront

there is a definite cool breeze - & she says she slept with a duvet last night!

it certainly isn't as hot as previous years in June


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I'd say 29.9 degrees C is summer even by Spanish standards


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Fortunately we don't all live in southern Spain (would be a bit crowded!) so we don't all have good weather ATM
I was hoping someone might have found a link to a general forecast for the different regions of Spain for the summer of 2010, but it seems not...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Fortunately we don't all live in southern Spain (would be a bit crowded!) so we don't all have good weather ATM
> I was hoping someone might have found a link to a general forecast for the different regions of Spain for the summer of 2010, but it seems not...


yes, thank goodness we don't!!


halfway down on the right & it's raining now!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Blowing a gale here, warm wind though. It has been 34 Here today!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky - I have heard that it is supposed to be heating up everywhere from Sunday (just in time for official summer time) although I think rain is forecast in the north with possible storms in central Spain but havent seen anything longer term - and not sure it would be that accurate. We were supposed to have a lot of rain last weekend but in the end we only had a few drops briefly on Sunday afternoon (at the beach). I cant imagine that you are going to have a British summer up in Madrid, not sure about the north though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Pesky - I have heard that it is supposed to be heating up everywhere from Sunday (just in time for official summer time) although I think rain is forecast in the north with possible storms in central Spain but havent seen anything longer term - and not sure it would be that accurate. We were supposed to have a lot of rain last weekend but in the end we only had a few drops briefly on Sunday afternoon (at the beach). I cant imagine that you are going to have a British summer up in Madrid, not sure about the north though.


yes, out forecast for the next 2 weeks has temps climbing steadily all week to around 30 by the weekend & then staying there

Madrid a few degrees hotter with thunderstorms to see the month out

El Tiempo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info women.
So still not "normal " weather for Madrid, but looks like it will heat up bit by bit.
I know that somewhere there's info about what the summer/ winter looks like in general ie whether it's going to be a scorcher or not like about 5 years ago(??) when temps went up enormously and were scraping 48 - 50º  and in Paris a lot of older people died. 
Remember???


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks for the info women.
> So still not "normal " weather for Madrid, but looks like it will heat up bit by bit.
> I know that somewhere there's info about what the summer/ winter looks like in general ie whether it's going to be a scorcher or not like about 5 years ago(??) when temps went up enormously and were scraping 48 - 50º  and in Paris a lot of older people died.
> Remember???


Yes I remember it well. It was 2003 and I was in Paris!!  We were sightseeing on an open top bus and had to shelter below because we would have fried upstairs. My boyfriend at the time was suffering even more because he thought Paris would be colder and didnt bring any short trousers!

Hope for your sake it's not that hot up there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Yes I remember it well. It was 2003 and I was in Paris!!  We were sightseeing on an open top bus and had to shelter below because we would have fried upstairs. My boyfriend at the time was suffering even more because he thought Paris would be colder and didnt bring any short trousers!
> 
> Hope for your sake it's not that hot up there.


You certainly picked a good year to go!
Doesn't look like the temps going to get up that high this year - at least I hope not!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They were forecasting on Spanish radio that this summer would be 2º hotter than last year ! hwell: So that means 47º in the shade here then & 60º + out in the sun where I'll be working.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You could have a look through here.
Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------

